# swift 664 2010



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

I Have a 6 year old van with damp readings of up to 50% in side rear panel water seems to be coming in through the near side roof profiles bit softness in the floor also we have been quoted £2600 to repair new panel & reseal profiles. Has anyone else had damp problems with their swift escapes as this vehicle is now out of warranty swift will have nothing to do with us When we contacted them not their problem.

Chrisdougie


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Feel for you damp is a motorhomes worst enemy, you need to get it sorted and then my advice would be to get rid of it.


Paul.


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah is our worse nightmare going in for repair wont buy swift again all ours savings on a van we now cant use until we get £2600 repair carried out


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Chrisdougie
i feel your pain, we had damp twice in our previous a 2005 Swift. Have you had more than one quote? I can't remember what we paid now but I think the first one was the ceiling panel and that was about £900 from memory.
The following year we had damp in all four corners at floor level and the quote was £700. We traded the van in and bought a new one with a 10 year water ingress warranty, when we told the dealer about the damp before the trade in they agreed that it would be £700 or less to repair.
I would definitely want a few quotes if it is that sort of money.
Hope you get it sorted.
Brian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Would reversing into something hard enough to cause enough damage that you could get this done on the insurance.>> just askin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOWtal (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi Chrisdougie, where are you based? If you're close to us in Stoke on Trent I'd be happy to cast an eye over it and give you a second opinion.

Phil.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

f you look at their details on the left under subscriber, you will see they are in Scotland.As yours shows Stoke on Trent.But good of you to offer.


----------

